# kumla Recipes Please



## charlynn71 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Im trying to carry on a family tradition of a Scandanavian recipe to make for my Dad and Brother this Christmas. Potato dumplings and ham are all I know. I remember I did not like them as a child but I didn't like much as a child. If any one could help me Id appreciate it. Thank you

Char


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I came across this story and recipe. There's also a nice photo for those of us who are not familiar with this food item.

http://http://www.section20.com/Reci...umla_story.htm


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Mezzaluna, that link does not work as typed. You've got double http and you'll need to tweak the slashes and colons to fit a standard URL format.

Phil


----------

